# Interesting article regarding OCD, more or less says 'FACE YOUR FEARS!'...



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

Interesting. Not sure if the OCD related to DP could be referred to as classically 'chronic', but I think a lot of this applies.

http://www.wsps.info/index.php?catid=0:&id=82:ten-things-you-need-to-know-to-overcome-ocd&option=com_content&view=article


----------

